# C99 Grow



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2009)

C99 grow--The first 2 pics were taken 10-22.  The second 2 this morning.  I do not know when I germed these .

They are in a DWC, just started on light nutes yesterday--GH Flora Nova Grow.  They are under a 4' 4 tube T5 with light running 24/7.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Pulling up a chair on this one...very interested in this strain with all I hve read on it....Lot's of GREEN MOJO THG.....


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Interested in c99 myself, gonna load the vape fer this one!


----------



## ishnish (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:
them girls look purdy...  :hubba:
do you plan on keeping them in the same res?
any special treatment plan for the runt?
:48:
*GReeN MoJo!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad  to  see  ya  found  the  Beans  *THG*....Im  pulling  up  my  milk  crate  and have  :bong1:  in  hand...Bring on the  show....:lama:


:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome!!
Will be watching closely if you don't mind..
Are these the Joey Weed seeds also?
here's some {{{positive energy}}} for ya!!


----------



## umbra (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been waiting for you to do a grow journal with some cindy.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh BOY~!

Hi THG...  I'm looking forward to seeing your C99 grow...  GREEN Mojo 2u~!


----------



## ickysticky (Nov 1, 2009)

Sitting in:watchplant:, if you don't mind. :joint4:


----------



## leafminer (Nov 1, 2009)

HG, your growth rate looks amazing. What is the typical height gain you can get with DWC once established? I've not managed to better 2" in a day, but I usually average less than that, around 1" per day. 
If I lived somewhere I could get DWC nutes and equipment, I'd definitely try it.
Best of luck with the grow - here's some :watchplant: :headbang2: :farm: :aok: from me!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> HG, your growth rate looks amazing. What is the typical height gain you can get with DWC once established? I've not managed to better 2" in a day, but I usually average less than that, around 1" per day.
> If I lived somewhere I could get DWC nutes and equipment, I'd definitely try it.
> Best of luck with the grow - here's some :watchplant: :headbang2: :farm: :aok: from me!



Thanks, but they are not growing that fast at all.  They are short and squat.  The tallest one is about 5" now with 5 sets of real leaves.  It is almost 5" in diameter, too.  I'll post more pictures on Friday.  I figure that I will try to update ever week or so.  

I don't live anywhere that I can get DWC nutes and equipment.  I order everything I use online.  And I do mean everything.  I live in a very very small mountain community (1 grocery store, 1 hardware store, 3 bars...you know the kind of place )


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in....I started my Cindy/AK 3 weeks ago, so I gotta watch yours grow.  I wish I knew how to run the computer a little better so that I could start a journal, but I know it's worthless without the pics.  for now I'll just watch yours and a few others I've got my eye on.  Good luck with it all!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2009)

Pictures taken yesterday morning.  They are getting crowded.  They will be split into 2 containers with 4 plants each.  I am upping the nutes to about 450 ppm.


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 7, 2009)

I may have to give hydro a try!  Vry nice!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

lovely ladies THG! 

is your DWC system purchased or homemade?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> lovely ladies THG!
> 
> is your DWC system purchased or homemade?



They're all homemade.  The very first DWC I ever did, I ordered a "system" off E-Bay.  When I got it, I looked at it and said, "I can do that."  So have been ever since.  I have a lot of different sizes and shapes totes and buckets that I use.  I am pretty much a DIY kind of person and I have a lot of tools.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They're all homemade.  The very first DWC I ever did, I ordered a "system" off E-Bay.  When I got it, I looked at it and said, "I can do that."  So have been ever since.  I have a lot of different sizes and shapes totes and buckets that I use.  I am pretty much a DIY kind of person and I have a lot of tools.



kudos to that! i'm a firm believer of DIY.... plus, if something goes wrong there's only one person to blame....

very nice little setup.... looked like it was professionally made.... wait.... it was professionally made!

nice job, once again :cool2:


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ill be watching this.. 

Im gonna be germing my c99 soon. Think ours is from the same stock, bros grim f3 huh?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on Hemp Goddess ...it's been a week can we get an update???..lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

Very healthy looking plants THG....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2009)

1.  The 5 larger Cindies in a 10 gal DWC
2.  The 3 smaller Cindies in a 5 gal DWC  
3.  The vegging closet


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice HG.:hubba:  Is that a T5 setup?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 21, 2009)

Their looking REAL nice Goddess! Thanks for the update, are those little clones from the cindies already?  I'm like a week or so behind you, and I don't have any branching big enough for cloning yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, that is a T5--that is pretty much all I veg with now.  

No, those are some Safari Mix clones I have going.  I have not cloned the Cindies yet as they have not shown sex yet.  I think they are getting close but, no alternating nodes yet.  I have branches large enough, but generally wait until they are sexed.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 22, 2009)

they look great goddess i hope you have all girls:aok:


----------



## HazeMe (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, THG, I've been waiting to see some of your cindy in action!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow I love all your DWC boxes.. Are they all connected, or do you have to change them one by one, when you do a res change? I see you have lots of experience in this field, and what is your nute/res change schedule?

Really nice setup for this grow, you will have some nice buds from this one.


----------



## T-rex (Dec 9, 2009)

THG, since you and I were talking about the C99 and Apollo 11, I've been waiting for you to start your grow of C99.  Please post pics weekly!  I have some coming, so I'm very excited about your grow.  I think you said this is your 1st time with C99. 

Looking forward to watch the grow and learn!
T-rex


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah whats goin on goddess???  I think I'm going to flip mine this weekend, so you are either letting yours get huge, or you have already flipped to 12/12 and not updated your grow journal.  I know yours have got to be bigger than mine, since your a week or 2 ahead of me, and also groing in hydro, vs my soil...can we please get a peek?  I'll try to get some pics of my C99/AK47  this weekend if I can talk my kid into helping me again.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry I haven't kept up.  I had a very sick dog that has taken a lot of my time and energy lately.  Unfortunately, the plants have had to take a backseat and may have suffered some.

I changed out the nute solution on the Cindies yesterday.  They are still not showing sex, but are getting alternating nodes, so it shouldn't be long now.  They have been moved around and taken a little stress.  I broke the last 2 T5 bulbs I had (I am so klutzy), so they are under a 400W MH for right now.  I need to get the other 600W up in my flowering closet before I can move any more plants in there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2009)

T-rex said:
			
		

> THG, since you and I were talking about the C99 and Apollo 11, I've been waiting for you to start your grow of C99.  Please post pics weekly!  I have some coming, so I'm very excited about your grow.  I think you said this is your 1st time with C99.
> 
> Looking forward to watch the grow and learn!
> T-rex



No, C99 was the very first strain I grew all by myself in a hydro system (my ex and I used to be dirt farmers way back when).  I also have some Apollo 11 beans and just for fun some C99 x Apollo 11 cross.  I don't have room for these right now.  I also want to start some more Mandala strains and I am looking at some AK47--so many strains and so little time and space...I do have to say that I am looking forward to the Cindies.  It has been a few years since she was in my crop rotation.

I will try to do better with updates


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope your pup has a speedy recovery goddess. I was wondering if your buds are affected with your ladies being so bunched together?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice  packe  Garden  Godess..Cant  wait  to  see  these  Budding..take  care and  be safe


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD LADY!  (and so are the plants)  Sorry to hear about your pooch, I hope he is doing better.  Thanks for the update...it's nice to see something similar to what I'm growing and so close to the same age...kind of a good guage of sorts...Thanks again!


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey THG just checking in. My cindys threw me a little at first with how wide the leaves are, but I see yours are pretty wide as well. I guess I was expecting more sativa looking. Yours look nice and healthy.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi THG, hope the dog is doing better. Must say you got some sweet plants there, looking very healthy. The white queen im doing is a cindy cross so i've pulled up a chair to watch your grow. G'luck for the rest of it.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 11, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They're all homemade. The very first DWC I ever did, I ordered a "system" off E-Bay. When I got it, I looked at it and said, "I can do that." So have been ever since. I have a lot of different sizes and shapes totes and buckets that I use. I am pretty much a DIY kind of person and I have a lot of tools.


 

Sounds like my kind of town and gurl !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hope your pup has a speedy recovery goddess. I was wondering if your buds are affected with your ladies being so bunched together?



They will only be bunched together like that until they are sexed.  Then the males will go bye-bye and the females will get their own 5 gal buckets and I will take some clones.  I do like to give the girls some room once they go into flowering.  This is the reason that I only put 6-8 plants in 20 sq ft.

My dog (not a puppy anymore) has diabetes.  I almost lost her on Sunday, but then her glucose levels started coming down and she started eating again.  She is still not completely regulated, but she is doing 1000% better.   Thanks everyone.  The kids are grown--my dogs are like my kids now .


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2009)

Good to hear THG...glad she is doing better...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

awww she's so cute, and so's the dog....sorry I had to do it one more time!  Glad to hear she made a good speedy recovery.  I can't believe your cindies have not shown sex yet, mine are behind you, and they had pre-flowers at 4 wks, and alternating nodes right after the males showed pre.  Maybe it's the AK47 crossed into mine...I was surprised though, how fast they sexed.  Umbra, I was a little worried about the wide leaflets also...but mine are getting ready to flower as soon as I have roots coming out of the cuttings

Question for ya'll:  this is my first time really doing LST, and I love what it has done for the plants.  I potted them in 21 quart trash cans, and have them spread out all across the width of the can.  The profile is awesome, they are almost 2 months old in veg, and only stand about 6" above the rim of the trashcans.  Nice spread out bushes.  My question is, once I flip it to bud, do I leave all the twisty ties on them shoots that are tied down, they are not tight around the stem or anything, or should I remove them once I start flowering?  Also should I trim off all the smaller shoots that branch off the stems that come from the main stem...there are maybe 4 or 5 nodes left after I took cuttings for cloning.  They are also topped so I will have like 8 to 10 main bud sites.  Should I keep all the other lesser shoots or prune them off?  Sorry this probably wasn't the best place to ask, but I really wanted an answer from you Hemp Goddess, as I trust your oppinion, and I know you have done LST before.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay just had a read thru there , awesome journal! hope its ok to pull up a chair for this one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> awww she's so cute, and so's the dog....sorry I had to do it one more time!  Glad to hear she made a good speedy recovery.  I can't believe your cindies have not shown sex yet, mine are behind you, and they had pre-flowers at 4 wks, and alternating nodes right after the males showed pre.  Maybe it's the AK47 crossed into mine...I was surprised though, how fast they sexed.  Umbra, I was a little worried about the wide leaflets also...but mine are getting ready to flower as soon as I have roots coming out of the cuttings
> 
> Question for ya'll:  this is my first time really doing LST, and I love what it has done for the plants.  I potted them in 21 quart trash cans, and have them spread out all across the width of the can.  The profile is awesome, they are almost 2 months old in veg, and only stand about 6" above the rim of the trashcans.  Nice spread out bushes.  My question is, once I flip it to bud, do I leave all the twisty ties on them shoots that are tied down, they are not tight around the stem or anything, or should I remove them once I start flowering?  Also should I trim off all the smaller shoots that branch off the stems that come from the main stem...there are maybe 4 or 5 nodes left after I took cuttings for cloning.  They are also topped so I will have like 8 to 10 main bud sites.  Should I keep all the other lesser shoots or prune them off?  Sorry this probably wasn't the best place to ask, but I really wanted an answer from you Hemp Goddess, as I trust your oppinion, and I know you have done LST before.



Actually, I am doing my first LST now (I did some SCROG before).  I left all my ties (I used cotton yarn) on my girl when I put her into flower.  This is not a Cindy.  Do you have a pic of your LST?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

no pics since the last time my kid and I argued over it...I thought you had something about the lst mother...maybe this is her?  

I'll try to get some if I can get my kid to let me get her digi camera.

I started doing the lst, right from the start, from maybe the 4th node, I bent the main stem over at a 90* angle, and now I have the branches at each node spread to a different part of the trash can lids.  They were also topped , with the top split spread apart and tied down to the rim.  Looks much different than yours, but yours was already a big plant wasn't it?  Mine looks like a spider all the branches tied out in different directions.  It's hard to explain, I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd love to see an update and a nute report on your Cindies, Ma'am.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like one of those bushes you can make a shape out of. An elephant or a dog would be cool. Nice lady ya got there goddess!


----------



## JBonez (Jan 6, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks, but they are not growing that fast at all.  They are short and squat.  The tallest one is about 5" now with 5 sets of real leaves.  It is almost 5" in diameter, too.  I'll post more pictures on Friday.  I figure that I will try to update ever week or so.
> 
> I don't live anywhere that I can get DWC nutes and equipment.  I order everything I use online.  And I do mean everything. * I live in a very very small mountain community (1 grocery store, 1 hardware store, 3 bars...you know the kind of place )*



ahh... true peace of mind.. i envy you THG, i HATE the city!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah whats up with these?  Did you start flowering yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll try to get some pics up by this weekend.  I ended up with 4 males and 4 females.  I put one into 12/12 on 12/17, another went on the 26th, and the other 2 on 1-2.  They are all short and bushy.  They really took a long time to show sex.  Because these were in temporary vegging quarters, I used a 400W MH instead of my T5...and I have to say that I just like my T5 so much better.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 7, 2010)

I just ordered a 2' 4 bulb t5 yesterday, can't wait to get it in.  I to, have been using my 400w and it just seems like overkill for my little veg space 1 1/2x3'x6'...do you run all the same bulbs in yours?  Or do you mix the spectrum?  Mine is coming stock with all bulbs in the blue spectrum, so I'm going to run it like that for awhile anyway.

My Joey Weeds, I got all 10 germ'd and ended up with 6 fems, all went to flower on 12/17...I really like these plants, mine are nice and bushy.  But mine showed sex early, like 4 weeks in veg, I had pre-flowers, and the next set of nodes alternated.  Could be the hybrid in them though...can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

I run all blue for vegging.  You think you like them now...wait til you smoke them!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 7, 2010)

THG  are your C99 joey weeds also?? 

TIA


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL...I know...I can't wait, I got sugar on the leaves close to the buds already, and it is only starting week 3...I've never seen it this early, I can only imagine what the end product will be...lol.

This is my first time trying Joey Weed, and I know it's still early to tell for sure, but you know you can tell a hardy nice structured stinky plant, with trichs at the end of week 2 in flower, it's going to be something.  I'm sure I'll be buying from him again.  Can't beat the price!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 8, 2010)

Joey's out of Cindy until March.  I sent in my order before the end of the year but don't know if I made the cut.  I second choiced with C99XA11, and I think I'll be happy either way.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

He was out of the c99/a11 the last time I was on there, which was awhile ago, I was wanting to give that a shot.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> He was out of the c99/a11 the last time I was on there, which was awhile ago, I was wanting to give that a shot.


 
Joey E-mailed: I'm getting the C99XA11.  I'll let you know how it grows.  I understand that Cindy devours nutes.  Wonder if the cross will as well?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2010)

These are not Joey Weed seeds.  When I was on a search for C99, Joey was out and I got some from another (private) source.  I am hoping for some different pheno types.  The oldest plant has more of a sativa type growth.  Well, here are the pics (I'm not sure the pics really do them justice).

I do have some of Joey's A11 and some A11 x C99 that I will be starting in the next month or so.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice, THG.  Lemme know how they do on nutes, please.  I'm growing out a few donated WW seeds right now, trying them out on my new super-sized containers since I've had expeience with the strain.  After those, I'm doing the C99XA11 in the big pots, so I'm hoping they show their sativa genes.  I want 5'-from-the-dirt monsters.  New year, new methods and new strains.  Man, I love this sport.

You had said H Depot usually gets there 3 or 4 days after the E-mail.  If that works out, then I should be seeing my beans any day now.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

Lookin good ma'am!  Thanks for the update!

Pencil Head, mine are hybrids, and they are very hungry!  Feeding 1 1/2 times the recomended dose...so I guess be prepared that they may need the extra nutes.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, I knew someone had said their Cindy was voracious and remembered you saying your hybrid was a hungry one too.  That's fine--I got plenty of nutes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2010)

4 Cindies and an Afghan Orange x.  

The older Cindy definitely has more of a sativa look than the other 3. 

The AO x is about 7 weeks into flowering.  She is probably about 2 weeks out.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good!  That AO...does it smell like oranges?  I ran Afghani for yrs...love it!  I crossed it with alot of stuff over the yrs, and it always increased the yeilds, and added the density to whatever I bred it to, without compromising the quality.  I wish I still had some of those genetics!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa goddess! The ao is massive! Was wondering which you prefer. Indie or sat?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Whoa goddess! The ao is massive! Was wondering which you prefer. Indie or sat?



Yeah .  Thanks.

I like the up high I get from Sativas, but some of them can be a pain to grow.  I am hoping that my Cindies end up with colas like that, too.  I recently upped the lights in my flowering room from 1 1000W (140,000 lumens) to 2 600W (190,000 lumens)--I think they are liking the extra lumens.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn those are some bushy ladies.......very nice...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 17, 2010)

beautiful women THG! gonna keep my eye on this journal..


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 17, 2010)

I haven't checked in to this one in a while

I agree about the pros/cons of sativas and growin em...

think the Cindy's will be ready for Valentine's Day?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

The girls got fed today.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice how you've got them spaced out.  They are looking scrumptious.  How are they on nutes?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good, how long have they been flowering.  My Cindy Hybrids don't have huge buds at week 6 and they don't look like they will.  I also did alot of LST on them so I have between 8 and 10 top bud sites per plant.  So this will definately be different then if I just left the one main cola like I usually do.  I don't like to count my chickens before they hatch though....lol...I don't like to be let down.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 26, 2010)

nice grow THG...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Nice how you've got them spaced out.  They are looking scrumptious.  How are they on nutes?



They are not spaced out.  When I change the res, everyone gets pulled out of the closet and inspected for things like nanners, pests, and disease.  That is when I take the pics.  I am running the nutes at about 1200 PPMs.  I have 6 girls in a 3 x 6.5 flowering space.  I find that 6-8 plants works best for me in this space.  I am about to chop a K2 cross that I have in there and put a Safari Mix clone in to take her place.  Love that perpetual harvest.

One of the Cindies was put into flowering on 12-17, 2 on 12-28, and one on 1-7.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2010)

lookin good THG


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am inspired to raise another sativa..

that's the problem with the Goddess..she makes those sativas look easy


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Goddess was wondering if you've tried the ao? How's she smell/taste? Hash?


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 27, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They are not spaced out. When I change the res, everyone gets pulled out of the closet and inspected for things like nanners, pests, and disease. That is when I take the pics. I am running the nutes at about 1200 PPMs. I have 6 girls in a 3 x 6.5 flowering space. I find that 6-8 plants works best for me in this space. I am about to chop a K2 cross that I have in there and put a Safari Mix clone in to take her place. Love that perpetual harvest.
> 
> *One of the Cindies was put into flowering on 12-17, 2 on 12-28, and one on 1-7*.


 
This is what I mean by spacing them out.  I guess I admire your ability to actually think ahead to harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> This is what I mean by spacing them out.  I guess I admire your ability to actually think ahead to harvest.



  Duh, what a dough head I was--I thought you were talking about giving them more room when you said I had them spaced out 

I have pretty bad arthritis in my hands and I simply am not capable of trimming a whole lot of plants at one time.  But that is only 1 of the reasons that I like to do a perpetual harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Goddess was wondering if you've tried the ao? How's she smell/taste? Hash?



I pinched a little test bud off the AO and I think she is really close--I will probably do a partial harvest this weekend or the beginning of the week.  She has citrus flavor and smell, however, the odor is not overpowering by any means.  The hairs are a beautiful orange.  For some reason, all of the pics I took of her this last time were too blurry.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

:laugh: Yeah goddess i've had that same blurry problem too......usally happens when i smoke...maybe a connection? Nah.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

I took some pics today.


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes you did! Beautiful, simply beautiful! How far along are they Goddess?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Really nice! those are going to be some huge cola's!  Yours are so much more Sativa looking than mine...I know mine is a hybrid, but of 2 sativa dominant plants...how many different pheno's did you have?  Those were a gift from a friend though weren't they...I was thinking they were Joey's, but it seems like I remember you saying they were not.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 3, 2010)

what seedbank are you all looking through?  i saw at HD that the c99 and all other strains are avilable. am i wrong?  because i would like to order these babies. BTW. THG, you have got a nice setup. sorry to hear about your pooch. i hope its well now. i have a q for you....i see you place several plants in one tub of unknown sex.....when you remove the females and transplant...how do you seperate roots?  very carefully?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  These girls are in different stages of flowering.  The first one went to 12/12 on 12-17, the next on 12-26, and the last on 1-7.  These are not Joey Weed seeds he was out when I was looking and he is out again.  It says at HD that Joey's C99 are sold out and will not be available until March.

I separate the roots every week when I do a res change.  I find that they really do not tangle that much and I also have found that the roots are really quite tough.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 4, 2010)

:cry: March ??


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna see you do Cindy and here nasty brother Apollo next.  I know you're sitting on the beans--you first, you been at this longer than me.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice work hemp goddess gotta love cindy and her mind rip


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

Lovely THG, simply lovey.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, I had a *disaster*!  Two of the Cindies ran out of water :hitchair: .  I lost one and the other is not very healthy.  Weirdly, it was the 2 smaller ones that ran out of water, not the 2 larger ones.  The one I lost is hash material.  I am hoping for something decent as my fingers were quite sticky as I was trimming her.  

At any rate, here are pics.  Beware that this post contains graphic pictures of what can happen if you neglect your girls.  It is not a pretty picture.  

On a happier note, the other 2 are happy and healthy.  The last pic is of an Afghan Orange cross that I have going.  She is looking to be a great producer.  She is only 3 weeks into 12/12.


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a bad dream that looked just like this! Damn! Hey i gotta see pics of the hash ya get. Please. Glad the orange is ok, very healthy!


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 10, 2010)

On a positive note, 

that Afgahn Orange is only 3 weeks along??? niiiice


----------



## 420benny (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a bummer THG! But, you are making lemonade out of your lemons (hash) and your others are mighty pretty. Could be a lot worse. **** happens. GREEN MOJO for you


----------



## moaky (Feb 10, 2010)

those flowers are beautiful. could you post some cola shots? please
great job


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW....3 weeks!  That girl is going to be huge!

Sorry to hear about your mishap....I'm makeing alot of hash out of my cindy trim...and any buds that were smaller than a 50 cent peice are going in the freezer to...going to put these bubble bags to work again!  It's been too long!


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, G.  The LSTed one looks like she'll make it, huh?  On the other hand, the others look none the worse for the wear and tear.  And that Afgani is looking bad axe, too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2010)

I have taken a few sample buds off the first plant and I am happy.  She will be harvested in the next couple of days.  

The next 2 pics are the other Cindy.  She is about 10 days behind the first.  I think she is going to be a great gal.  She smells wonderful

The fourth pic is of that Afghan Orange cross that is still going strong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW :hubba:,,,Those are awsome! Please be me my friend.


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats a big Cindy for sure I just pulled down one bred by Joey Weed and not close to that size buds. Hopefully yours smells as good as ours 

Nice Journal.

Sub


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks great THG :bolt::bong2:


Must be hard to wait on the cure they look so good


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2010)

Lookin good THG  :aok:


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 19, 2010)

That's awsome, Goddess.  How much did they eat?  Legalize said his C99XAK was voracious.  Can't wait to do my C99XA11 grow this fall.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2010)

> The fourth pic is of that Afghan Orange cross that is still going strong.


like cindy and K2 she mixed very well with others. I had a mix of K2 and AO inbred 3 gens. AKA Samba... was a hairy beast...not great on yeild but potency rocked.
Great Growin THG. :aok: you got a kickass strain base.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, this is the last Cindy.  She got the chop chop yesterday.  This one is probably the best (however, you will remember that I killed 2 of my girls  )  The smell is wonderful!


----------



## umbra (Feb 25, 2010)

congratz. looks bountiful


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

i bet those closet smells good. 
great looking buds thg

chuck


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

Excellent work, ma'am.  Enjoy.


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats Goddess! Enjoy the well deserved smoke!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 25, 2010)

What a beautifully grown lady you got there. Toke on!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice yeild. :aok:


----------



## Trafic (Feb 25, 2010)

Great journal HG.  Looking froward to smoke report.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome, congratulations! You've been on a loooong road to find Cindy again. Glad you're finally at the best part.  Enjoy!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2010)

She dried out at 95 grams and some nice popcorns for future hash.  I am really happy with the test tokes I have had from her.:48: :48: :48:


----------

